# Just put the tree up



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished doing the tree - had to go buy one today. $200 for a decent one. At least we'll have it for years. I was gonna wait and buy one next year - but with a new kid, I may not be able to afford one then 



















My wife put those stupid Snoopys under the tree


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Wow, $200 for a tree. You could have bought a lot of ammo and some mags for that. Hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very pretty. And you house looks very nice, also - great molding around the windows. 

I keep trying to get my wife to go with an artificial tree. 36 years and no luck so far, but where there's life there's hope!

OTOH, I usually don't put one up until early Dec., because most would be bare by New Years otherwise. So maybe it's a good thing for me to stick with "live" trees (how can they be live if they've been cut down?) - since I might have to put it up earlier if I went with a Martha Stewart special from Kmart.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Wow, $200 for a tree. You could have bought a lot of ammo and some mags for that. Hope you have a Merry Christmas.


I know  - it was a pre-lit tree, however. So, when U consider that I don't have to mess with the lights, and the tree looks very nice in person (full), I guess its okay. We'll have it many years.



falshman70 said:


> Very pretty. And you house looks very nice, also - great molding around the windows.
> 
> I keep trying to get my wife to go with an artificial tree. 36 years and no luck so far, but where there's life there's hope!
> 
> OTOH, I usually don't put one up until early Dec., because most would be bare by New Years otherwise. So maybe it's a good thing for me to stick with "live" trees (how can they be live if they've been cut down?) - since I might have to put it up earlier if I went with a Martha Stewart special from Kmart.


Yea, I have terrible allergies, though. So, w/o the artificial kind, I couldn't have 1. My parents got a real tree 1 year when I was a kid. I couldm't even decorate it, and it caused me some allergy issues...

Yes, I really like the molding around the windows. Here are a few pics of my house that I posted a couple of months back....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

We usually don't put up the tree untill after Turkey day. I won't have to worry to much this year when we put it up- no more cats in the house.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I just had a thought..........ya think you can get out of the diaper changes by telling mama you're allergic to baby poop???:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice digs Ship ...*



scooter said:


> I just had a thought..........ya think you can get out of the diaper changes by telling mama you're allergic to baby poop???:mrgreen:


 Yeah, very nice home you have there Ship ... and speaking of Babies, looks like Dads has alot "Baby proofing" to do ... :smt003


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Yeah, very nice home you have there Ship ... and speaking of Babies, looks like Dads has alot "Baby proofing" to do ... :smt003


U ain't kidding. But I have at least another year before I needa worry about it - she has 7 more months before the baby is even due. I'll probably be asking for a gunsafe next christmas.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

here is my christmas decor


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> here is my christmas decor


No toys for U


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> here is my christmas decor


:smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No toys for U


No toys, oh well I'll enjoy raindeer roast for dinner


----------

